# Läuft Diablo 3 auf meinem System?



## Sandorio (12. Mai 2012)

Bin absoluter Computerbob spiele aber sehr gerne   
und würde nun gerne wissen ob das spiel überhaupt bei mir laufen würde



Hier mal mein System ( muss dazu sagen ist ein shuttle pc also mit nachkaufen wirds da schon haariger)

Intel Core 2 Quad Cpu Q6700 @2.66 Ghz 2.66 GHz

Ram : 4GB (verfügbar 3,25)

32 Bit Systemtyp

Graka: Geforce 8800 Gts


----------



## ego1899 (12. Mai 2012)

Ja is kein Problem. Hab ne minimal schlechtere Grafikkarte und konnte problemlos spielen.

Hier nochmal die Vorraussetzungen. Erfüllst du alles.

*Systemanforderungen für Diablo 3 (minimal)*

*Betriebssystem*
*Windows*: Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7 mit den aktuellen Patches und DirextX 9.0c
*Mac*: OSX 10.6.8 (Snow Leopard) oder 10.7.x (Lion)
 
*Prozessor:*
*Windows*: Intel Pentium® D 2.8 GHz oder AMD AthlonTM 64 X2 4400+
*Mac*: Intel® Core 2 Duo
 
*Grafikkarte*
*Windows*: NVIDIA® GeForce® 7800 GT or ATI Radeon™ X1950 Pro oder besser
*Mac*: NVIDIA® GeForce® 8600M GT oder ATI Radeon™ HD 2600 oder besser
 
*Sonstiges*
*Speicherplatz *Festplatte: 12 GB freier Speicherplatz
*Arbeitsspeicher*: ab 1 GB für WinXP, im übrigen 1.5 GB (Windows) oder 2 GB (Mac)
*Bildschirmauflösung*: 1024×768 Px
*Breitbandverbindung *(z.B. DSL)
*Systemanforderungen für Diablo 3 (empfohlen)*

*Betriebssystem*
*Windows*: Windows Vista oder Windows 7
*Mac*: OSX 10.7.x (Lion)
 
*Prozessor:*
*Windows*: Intel® Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz oder AMD AthlonTM 64 X2 5600+ 2.8 GHz
*Mac*: Intel® Core 2 Duo
 *Grafikkarte* <li>*Windows*: NVIDIA® GeForce® 260 oder ATI Radeon™ HD 4870 oder besser <li>*Mac*: NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 330M oder ATI Radeon™ HD 4670 oder besser <li>*Sonstiges* <li>*Arbeitsspeicher*: 2 GB


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Mai 2012)

Das sind die Systemanforderungen:


> Diablo 3-Systemanforderungen für PC und Mac
> 
> Minimale Anforderungen:
> 
> ...



Könnte also laufen.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Mai 2012)

Hab den Titel des Themas angepasst. "HILFE BITTE" ist kein aussagekräftiger Titel.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Mai 2012)

Ätschbätsch kaeptn, ich war schneller 
Aber bei dir sieht es zugegebenermaßen schöner aus...


----------



## Sandorio (12. Mai 2012)

Dankeschön Leute dann kann das Gemtzel ja losgehen ^^


----------

